# DX code for NEMO deficiency



## non236 (Nov 12, 2010)

appreciate any help at all!


----------



## preserene (Nov 12, 2010)

If you could give diagnosis signs and symptoms presented to the physician/or documented/and or treatment provided, it would help a lot to be more selective, since NEMO difficiency presents with varying signs and symptoms in deferent individuals, depending upon the type of mutation of the gene.
For eg, varying episodes of ectodermal dysplasia, infections ,inflammation, congenital or even in utero with X linked predominance, even as a male killer muted gene in utero causing sub fertility, missed carriage, abortion  or the female infants with varying presenting  diseased conditions etc.

I would give *290.03* for NEMO difficiency. if you give /or got more info to fix it, you can search in this category  to be more precised

Why because, here I go: 

Basically, *NEMO difficiency involves the B cells of the Human immune ( response) *system, meaning, the B cells are involved in the *HUMORAL IMMUNITY OF THE IMMUNE SYSTEM*.
( The other system is  CELL MEDIATED IMMUNITY which involves the T-Cells of the immune response.).

[If you need more info to validate , read the following to:

NEMO: INHIBITOR OF KAPPA LIGHT POLYPEPTIDE GENE ENHANCER IN *B CELLS*, KINASE OF, GAMMA; IKBKG
Alternative titles; symbols-
•	NF-KAPPA-B ESSENTIAL MODULATOR; NEMO
•	IKK-GAMMA
•	FIP3
Gene map locus: Xq28
NF-κB (nuclear factor kappa-light-chain-enhancer of activated B cells) is a protein complex that controls thetranscription of DNA. NF-κB is found in almost all animal cell types and is involved in cellular responses to stimuli such as stress, cytokines, free radicals, ultraviolet irradiation, oxidized LDL, and bacterial or viral antigens. NF-κB plays a key role in regulating the immune response to infection. Conversely, incorrect regulation of NF-κB has been linked to cancer, inflammatory and autoimmune diseases, septic shock, viral infection, and improper immune development. NF-κB has also been implicated in processes of synaptic plasticity and memory.

The clinical significance lies on: NF-κB -  is widely used by eukaryotic cells as a regulator of genes that control cell proliferation and cell survival. Ther are constitutionally active.An active NF-κB turns on the expression of genes that keep the cell proliferating and protect the cell from conditions that would otherwise cause it to die via apoptosis.


----------



## boozaarn (Nov 14, 2010)

*wow*

I think about abnormal immunological finginds.


----------

